# Wallace Lake



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

My son sent me this pic he took at Wallace...looks like she couldn't do one more winter....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/watermark.php?file=54657&size=1


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

all I can say is....WOW! That is definitely the big fish in the little pond! Is that a channel cat or a flathead?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That Is HUGE!!!!!! It looks like a channel. Was it weighed? Close to state record?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a HUGE channel cat


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, been a few years since I fished Wallace Lake. I knew there had to be some good fish in there, but didn't expect cats that size, WOW! I should have spent more time fishing during my days at BW.

Joe


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, I always figured that due to the depth of the lake, there would be some big fish in there. Too bad about that one dying but hopefully there are still some cats with big fish genes swimming around in there.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

thats what happened to all those stocked trout - looks like she was eating good.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like a blue by the anal fin

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I think she took some of my tackle in the 80's. --Tim............................................................................


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! She's big.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I heard that it is 42 inches long and weighed 40ish. If that was a channel it would have been a new state record. I know some one who said he got a call from person who found it.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Blue cat...Now the question is - How in the world did a blue get in there, AND ARE THERE ANY MORE? Maybe I don't have to drive all the way to Tennessee for 'em


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bdawg said:


> all I can say is....WOW! That is definitely the big fish in the little pond! Is that a channel cat or a flathead?


Article in the PD say it was a Blue. Probably came in with a load of 12" channels 20 + year ago. 41 inches
http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/03/huge_catfish_a_surprise_find_a.html


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

This fish explains some of the breakoffs I have had over the years fishing Wallace under high water conditions for cats. Now it makes me wonder if the 37" channel I caught from Wallace in my younger days was a blue instead. I figured that the fish that we couldn't turn were some of the big flatheads that a neighborhood guy placed in there in the late 1970s from southern Ohio.

I have always pimped Wallace as a great catfish lake under the right conditions (see old posts). Heavy stockings of cats each year coupled with a great source of food from the trout that die off in the early summer from stockings early in the year. The only negatives are that the channels have a taste somewhere between moss and mud (even the smaller ones) and you can't legally fish there after 11:00pm.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> This fish explains some of the breakoffs I have had over the years fishing Wallace under high water conditions for cats. Now it makes me wonder if the 37" channel I caught from Wallace in my younger days was a blue instead. I figured that the fish that we couldn't turn were some of the big flatheads that a neighborhood guy placed in there in the late 1970s from southern Ohio.
> 
> I have always pimped Wallace as a great catfish lake under the right conditions (see old posts). Heavy stockings of cats each year coupled with a great source of food from the trout that die off in the early summer from stockings early in the year. The only negatives are that the channels have a taste somewhere between moss and mud (even the smaller ones) and you can't legally fish there after 11:00pm.


SC, 
When I first got the call about this fish, and then saw it w/my own eyes, I immediately thought about the accounts you've relayed to me in the past. I recall you saying you have C&R cats in there that had heads that would barely fit in a five gallon bucket, and when I saw this fish I can tell you that it definitely fit that description!
Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There have been BIG CATS in that water since the late 40"s and probably before that. A friend on my dad always talked about the cats too big to land and how he and others would bring their cats home from Huron and Vermillion and turn them loose in Wallace.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> There have been BIG CATS in that water since the late 40"s and probably before that. A friend on my dad always talked about the cats too big to land and how he and others would bring their cats home from Huron and Vermillion and turn them loose in Wallace.


There was a lot of that going on back then. The guys I knew as a kid would catch big cats from the western end of Erie and the southern Ohio lakes (Wills Creek, Clendening, etc) and put them in Wallace. One had a white van with a large tub and aerator in the back where they could keep the big cats alive. Although Wallace provided a lot of very large (30" and up) channel cats, we would run into a few of the "stocked" flatheads. Some of the flats that went in there were exceeding 40 lbs.


----------



## mark&sandy (Feb 8, 2011)

In the paper they said it could have slipped in when they were stocking the lake with channel cats, but i know of someone who released a couple big flatheads caught from clendening lake in wallace to keep the stunted bluegills in control. That had to be back in the late 70s or early 80s. I remembering him telling me that he caught them on banklines and transported them back to wallace lake in his 14 foot boat with a little water in the bottom. sounds crazy buts its true. who knows who else does that.


----------



## sandbadger (Sep 27, 2007)

Was out on Wallace fishing for bass Saturday morning. Nothing massive, but larger than my normal catches. Unique lake. Had an interesting strike on a crank-bait. Hit so hard, so fast and I was left with nothing but the line on my reel. Had to have been a fish b/c a snag would have just bent the rod tip and at least given me a chance to ease up without loss (unless snagging an underwater razor blade factory.) I've caught catfish on that particular crank multiple times in the Portage Lakes and was only using 6lb test so maybe that's the story that I am going to stick to. Either way - it was a beautiful morning!

I did manage to collect over a half a dozen bobbers and nearly 100 yards of fishing line.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! I used to live less than 5 min from wallace as a kid and fished it for bass and pan fish but had NO IDEA it produced big cats! Very cool! Learn something new every day haha.


----------



## 14_year_old (Apr 22, 2014)

ok so i was at wallace yesterday and i caught the biggest fish of my life it was a 2.5 foot at least but it was a carp:B


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Is that a channel or a flathead, whichever, it was a beast!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

just perchy said:


> Is that a channel or a flathead, whichever, it was a beast!


I don't know for sure but if I had to guess there aren't any flatheads in Wallace.


----------

